
The Radio Amateur's Handbook (1936) [pdf] - jhallenworld
http://www.tubebooks.org/Books/arrl_1936.pdf
======
jhallenworld
I love that ads in the back. In particular, look at page 446: HRO receiver
from National. This radio was picked up by the military for world war II and
remained in production for 29 years:

[http://www.cryptomuseum.com/df/hro/](http://www.cryptomuseum.com/df/hro/)
[http://www.radioblvd.com/National%20HRO.htm](http://www.radioblvd.com/National%20HRO.htm)

------
kyledrake
A new version of the ARRL Handbook is published every year. It's a staple book
to have on your shelf if you do any radio electronics work.

I never did HAM radio, but when I was in school I ran a pirate radio station
(with a transmitter I designed), and I pulled that book out pretty often.

~~~
privong
> A new version of the ARRL Handbook is published every year. It's a staple
> book to have on your shelf if you do any radio electronics work.

Yea, there's often lots of great projects in there. I still have a mid-90s
book kicking around and have been meaning to build that 5 GHz 10 mbit/s
wireless link. Some day...

> I never did HAM radio

Just a note – "ham" isn't an acronym and so shouldn't be in all caps, like one
wouldn't write "AMATEUR radio". "Ham" in this instance is derived from "ham-
fisted" operators[0].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etymology_of_ham_radio](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etymology_of_ham_radio)

